# Chimney Size



## jasonddd1975 (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm just start this build and I have a question about chimney size. The reverse flow cooking chamber on the left is about 135 gallons. I know I can calculate the length using the online calculator, but what size (diameter) chimney do you guys think would work best, 6 inch or 8 inch?

Also, I will be using this smoker in the city and may have to direct the smoke past the second floor. Any recommendations for doing this?

Thanks. Pics to come soon.













SMOKER PLAN FINAL 1 copy.jpg



__ jasonddd1975
__ Oct 7, 2012


----------



## daveomak (Nov 10, 2012)

jason, evening....   If this is the calculator you used, you enter the diameter of the exhaust you want to use.....   Too long or Too short has it's problems, just as the disclaimer says....  

*Chimney Size*
Enter the diameter of your chimney pipe to find out how long it should be.
*A chimney that is too short may produce insufficient draft (drawing of air). A chimney that is too long may cause the air to cool before it exits, reducing effective draft*.


*Chimney Pipe Diameter*

*Calculations*


Pipe Diameter

_inches_



Recommended Chimney Volume
*(5% of firebox volume)*

_cubic in._
">
Length of Chimney

_inches_


----------



## jasonddd1975 (Nov 10, 2012)

So since I will be running the exhaust past the second floor of a building, do you think I should go with a smaller diameter chimney? According to the pit building calculator, if I use a 6" chimney, it should be about 18" tall, if I use a 8" chimney, it should be about 12" tall. I'm just not sure what size chimney I should use if I need to run the exhaust up about 20 feet.


----------

